# New Patient Visit w/Referral to General Surgeon



## AmyLitterell (May 19, 2010)

When auditing a new patient visit the physician referred the patient to a General Surgeon for a Hernia repair.  No labs or xrays were done, Just the exam & referral.  Does doing the referral warrant counting it as a new patient visit w/additional workup?  Or would this be considered a New patient visit w/no additional workup?

Thanks for your help!  Amy


----------



## gailmc (May 19, 2010)

We count that as New patient with additional workup because the provider is requesting additional workup in order to treat the patient.


----------



## AuntJoyce (May 19, 2010)

*New Patient Visit...*

Hi Amy,

Your scenario is for a new patient visit with no additional work-up.  If your doc were ordering further testing/studies to make a firm diagnosis, then additional work-up would be the route but he has essentially nailed the diagnosis and is just referring the patient for definitive treatment.

Hope this helps 

Joyce


----------

